# Swine Flu Jab at 4 weeks pregnant



## *Cupcake* (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

I wonder if you can advise and help put my mind at rest. I had 2 negative IVF cycles last year, and after the second negative my GP gave me the swine flu jab as I wanted to avoid taking it whilst pregnant. However it turns out I was about 3-4 weeks pregnant without knowing - a natural pregnancy the month after IVF. I'm just a bit worried about it all now, and that it might have had a detrimental effect on our little miracle?

Thanks, Cupcake xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi cupcake,

Huge congrats on your BFP  Wonderful news, lots of     for your first scan. There is no proven evidence that the swine flu vaccine has any detrimental effect on pregnancy so try not to worry yourself over this  

Lots of   for the next 8 months and beyond 
Maz x


----------

